# بحاجة لأصحاب الخبرة في سمكرة المعادن ؟؟؟



## hero2548 (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم :34:
الى المهندسين الميكانيكيين 
انا طالب جامعي اطلب منكم تقرير كامل عن :- :4:
1-عملية الحني
2- عملية الثني
3- انواع المعادن في السمكرة
4- التشكيل
انا اقولها لكم لالغيركم لاني ارى ملتقى المهندسين العرب قادر على تدبر مثل هذا الطلب البسيط 
مطلوب هذا التقرير يوم الاحد القادم 
واتمنى لو اقوم بتحميل هذه المواضيع من هذا الموقع وليس من موقع أخر :1::1::1:
مع الشكر لجميع المهندسين :67:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الطيب hero2548

حاول الاعتماد على نفسك وابحث , حيث ستجد في طيات صفحات القسم مواضيع لا تحصى عن طلباتك .

والله الموفق 

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الطيب hero2548

حاول الاعتماد على نفسك وابحث , حيث ستجد في طيات صفحات القسم مواضيع لا تحصى عن طلباتك .

والله الموفق 

البغدادي


----------



## hero2548 (2 أبريل 2009)

أخي المشرف انا بحثت لكن مافي شئ محتاج له 
وانتظر اجابتكم


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)

*ياجماعة حد يرد علينا** 
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------

